# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Kerosene Heater

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

We have all witnessed the price of heating oil...I was curious are there any ideas or experiences using something other than Kerosene in these heaters. Maybe something along the same concept as bio-diesel?

----------


## tipacanoe

you would think it should work.  I have a heater in the basement that I haven't needed in a few years, might just have to get a new wick, clean it up and give it a try out in the garage with the door open.   It would be great if it were even cleaner than the K1

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> you would think it should work.  I have a heater in the basement that I haven't needed in a few years, might just have to get a new wick, clean it up and give it a try out in the garage with the door open.   It would be great if it were even cleaner than the K1


It became an idea because mine sat all year due to the price of Kero...I was thinking it may work for the shop.

----------


## Justin Case

here is some info http://urbanhomestead.org/journal/20...osene-heaters/

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks for the link Justin!

----------


## hunter63

So is Bio-diesel cheaper than kerosene?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> So is Bio-diesel cheaper than kerosene?


Bio diesel is made from cooking oil...I haven't done it. It is a pet project.

----------


## crashdive123

I would imagine that the cost would be dictated by your source of oil/fat (I think the days of getting it free are long gone) and the cost of your processing.  Right now the cost of biodiesel at the pump is about double what diesel fuel costs.

----------


## hunter63

> I would imagine that the cost would be dictated by your source of oil/fat (I think the days of getting it free are long gone) and the cost of your processing.  Right now the cost of biodiesel at the pump is about double what diesel fuel costs.


That's what I thought.

I looked serious into home brew, bio-diesel, a couple of years ago and with the alcohol and other processing necessary, I thinking maybe we lost out on the "free' cooking oil, to fuel.

----------

